# Dissapointed with Canadian forces



## irrost

I was born in Ontario . Since age 15 I wanted to go to military and worked hard for it, I finished highschool with academic honours with average of 91%. I go to gym 5 days a week, and am very fit. I first applied military 3 years ago and completed all the tests and interview without problems, did my weapon training without any problems. However at last minute after I passed all tests and everything I was told that unfortunately the position is no longer available. I waited whole year, making phone calls from time to time but guys at recruiting office only had 1 advice - reapply next year, so I did, no answers no offers nothing even though I made lots of calls. 3rd year in a row no answer from anybody. If a men who has always wanted to go to military , passes all tests, has no medical problems, no debt, no criminal history cannot get into Military of his own country it's obvious that something is either wrong with him or the recruiting. However if World War 3 ever began they would take in everyone to send to battlefronts, just like my grandfather was practically forced to go to war.


----------



## Rheostatic

What weapon training?


----------



## aesop081

irrost said:
			
		

> or the recruiting.



Considering that a large number of people get recruited each and every year, i don't think the CF is the problem here.



			
				Rheostatic said:
			
		

> What weapon training?



Yeah. Something ain't right with that story.


----------



## PMedMoe

irrost said:
			
		

> it's obvious that something is either wrong with him or the recruiting.



So, in your case it must be the recruiting, right?   :

Sounds like you did some Reserve training and then there was no position.....or something like that........  Normally, weapons training is only done on BMQ, which you will only be put on if there is a position open.  Let me guess, were you a co-op student?

At any rate, the recruiting centre will not call you for Res F positions, you have to get a letter from the unit saying they have a position.  For the Reg F, I'd think you'd have to apply again.


----------



## Towards_the_gap

I'm more concerned with the standard of education in this province if an honours student employs written communication skills of that calibre.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> I'm more concerned with the standard of education in this province if an honours student employs written communication skills of that calibre.



I just read the whole paragraph with a russian accent, it made more sense gramatically that way.


----------



## dale622

I was going to give a long speech about how lots of people don't make it and you have to keep checking for positions... I'll go for a beer instead. I'm on vacation.


----------



## AGD

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I just read the whole paragraph with a russian accent, it made more sense gramatically that way.



It does! You're so right. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Article_(grammar)


----------



## aesop081

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I just read the whole paragraph with a russian accent, it made more sense gramatically that way.



In Soviet Russia, grammar corrects you !


----------



## ditchpig041

Im not too sure about the rest of you, but I wasnt allowed into the CF until I could field strip a C-7 while hanging upside down by my knees on a chin-up bar.......

I guess where I signed up at, you really had to want to get in the military......

What a wahoo.


----------



## fraserdw

Yeah, after 32 years I am kinda disappointed to, can I have my money back?


----------



## blacktriangle

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I just read the whole paragraph with a russian accent, it made more sense gramatically that way.



ME TOO! It just came naturally...


----------



## dimsum

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> I'm more concerned with the standard of education in this province if an honours student employs written communication skills of that calibre.



I'm on leave in ON at the moment.  I want to go to the school that he got his 91% and superman-punch the English teacher.


----------



## Danjanou

ditchpig041 said:
			
		

> Im not too sure about the rest of you, but I wasnt allowed into the CF until I could field strip a C-7 while hanging upside down by my knees on a chin-up bar.......
> 
> I guess where I signed up at, you really had to want to get in the military......
> 
> What a wahoo.



noob in my day you were expected to show up at the recruiters cave with all your own kit, sandals, loin cloth, pointed stick and at least two rocks and be able to clean and use all of it.  8)


----------



## marshall sl

And as I recall ,you screwed that up Danjanou. Your stick was dirty!!! :warstory:


----------



## startbutton

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> I'm more concerned with the standard of education in this province if an honours student employs written communication skills of that calibre.



It's not that hard to get an A these days in english. With spell and grammer check on computers and teachers not really caring to much (some not all).


----------



## frank1515

Looks like FPSRussia wants to join the CF!!!  ;D

http://www.youtube.com/user/FPSRussia?ob=0

And as always, have nice day!


----------



## dimsum

startbutton said:
			
		

> It's not that hard to get an A these days in english. With spell and *grammer* check on computers and teachers not really caring to much (some not all).



I see what you did there  :blotto:


----------



## Danjanou

marshall sl said:
			
		

> And as I recall ,you screwed that up Danjanou. Your stick was dirty!!! :warstory:



not mine


			
				frank1515 said:
			
		

> Looks like FPSRussia wants to join the CF!!!  ;D
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/FPSRussia?ob=0
> 
> And as always, have nice day!



Weapon handling drills ( or lack)  would drive most RSO/RCOs to punch kittens. Where the hell does he get that stuff though.


----------



## armyvern

cypres78 said:
			
		

> I'm interested to hear about your weapons training during the recruiting  process.



I'm with Moe; has to be a co-op student to explain that. Also thinking ESL as someone who graduated high school with a 91% overall average wouldn't, I would think, have the number of grammatical and tense errors in their post that this pers did (or a grandpa 'almost forced' to go to war <--- in Canada??).


----------



## cupper

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'm with Moe; has to be a co-op student to explain that. Also thinking ESL as someone who graduated high school with a 91% overall average wouldn't, I would think, have the number of grammatical and tense errors in their post that this pers did (or a grandpa 'almost forced' to go to war <--- in Canada??).



I was reviewing employment applications several years ago at a company I previously worked for, and was appalled at the quality of resumes and cover letters we had received.

One claimed that he had high marks in all of his high school and community college courses, and even went so far to include transcripts. Unfortunately I could not take the application seriously, as the cover letter was one long run on sentence. And it was obviously spell checked but not proof read as there were several instances of the wrong word being chosen. But the real kicker was that the job he was apparently applying for wasn't even the job we were hiring for (although he was otherwise qualified for the position).

 :dunno:


----------



## Maxadia

irrost said:
			
		

> just like my grandfather was practically forced to go to war.




Conscription in late WW2?  French-Canadian, possibly?  If so, his English is much better than my French skills.


----------



## PJGary

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'm with Moe; has to be a co-op student to explain that. Also thinking ESL as someone who graduated high school with a 91% overall average wouldn't, I would think, have the number of grammatical and tense errors in their post that this pers did (or a grandpa 'almost forced' to go to war <--- in Canada??).



Unless they run the co-op completely different in Ontario, you still have to go through the recruiting process, be accepted, and sworn in before anything even remotely close to "Here! Have a gun!" happens. 

No sense; this guy makes it.  :facepalm:


----------



## ModlrMike

Everyone gets to apply, not everyone gets to join.


----------



## Teeps74

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> So, in your case it must be the recruiting, right?   :
> 
> Sounds like you did some Reserve training and then there was no position.....or something like that........  Normally, weapons training is only done on BMQ, which you will only be put on if there is a position open.  Let me guess, were you a co-op student?
> 
> At any rate, the recruiting centre will not call you for Res F positions, you have to get a letter from the unit saying they have a position.  For the Reg F, I'd think you'd have to apply again.



Sorry Moe, but we do not swear someone in unless we have a line serial. At least not my unit, or any unit I know of. We do not do weapons training, unless the member is, well... A member, sworn in and in uniform.


----------



## Sapplicant

I can hit a tin can at 50 yards with a daisy. That means I have like, ql9 on my weapons, right? Can someone please confirm this with me? It's essential to my application and enrollment. Please don't _dissapoint_ me Army.ca!


----------



## Bzzliteyr

RDJP said:
			
		

> Conscription in late WW2?  French-Canadian, possibly?  If so, his English is much better than my French skills.



I speak french and the errors were not mistranslated french.  I say russian.


----------



## Remius

Shot in the dark since people are speculating.  My guess: He went through CFAEP.  Probably did some weapons famil there along with some of the processing.  Depending on where he's from then yes his written english may not be his first language.


----------



## PMedMoe

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> Sorry Moe, but we do not swear someone in unless we have a line serial. At least not my unit, or any unit I know of. We do not do weapons training, unless the member is, well... A member, sworn in and in uniform.



Yeah, I know.  I was just trying to figure out what the OP meant and tossed out a couple of ideas.


----------



## Richard.Donafeld

Just posting to follow, would like to read his reply and how his sad story is panning out....Weapons handling in application process....really :facepalm:


----------



## Bzzliteyr

I think his post was a drive by...


----------



## MKos

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I just read the whole paragraph with a russian accent, it made more sense gramatically that way.



I just did that....wow that made me laugh


----------



## ArmyRick

Maybe this should go up for all "I want/must/need to join" threads

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/13318984/canadian-army-warrant-officer-forced-to-speak-in-public


----------

